# Damascus and Stag hunter...whatcha think?



## godogs57 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damascus & Amber stag.  Copper and turquoise in the middle. Comments welcome!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Mar 16, 2011)

Great looking knife Hank!  Amazing how you pull it off every time!  Damascus looks really good!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 16, 2011)

Not normally a damascus fan, but this pattern works very well with the combo!  Great finish - beautiful stag and super spacer combination.  Fantastic knife sir!


----------



## marknga (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow! Love the contrast of the spacer... superb!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 16, 2011)

the copper and turquoise really set it off. Very nice.


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow , what a combination there. Hank you made a work of art , its beautiful . Scott


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with wvdawg, not a big fan of the damascus but this knife looks really great. Love the handle, copper and turquoise!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Is that Alabama Forge Damscus?  Great looking knife!


----------



## godogs57 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yep dawg....I generally pick up  a slab or two at the Blade Show, holding out for the thick billets, .2" or better. They tend to show off the pattern better.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2011)

Mighty nice knife!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 17, 2011)

That knife is just stunning!   I love every aspect of it!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 17, 2011)

godogs57 said:


> Yep dawg....I generally pick up  a slab or two at the Blade Show, holding out for the thick billets, .2" or better. They tend to show off the pattern better.



I thought so, very distinctive.  I sent them a design and they punched one out for me.  Good stuff


----------



## joe sangster (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful knife , Hank !

Joe


----------



## pnome (Mar 17, 2011)

Love it!

That is one seriously beautiful knife.


----------



## GMORE (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow!  Like everything about it.


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 17, 2011)

Ime with everybody else,  "SUPER" good looking knife


----------



## gobbler getter (Mar 17, 2011)

great looking knife


----------



## dmedd (Mar 17, 2011)

That is a very beautiful knife!! I like damascus.


----------



## godogs57 (Mar 17, 2011)

Many thanks....much appreciated!


----------



## bg7m (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice knife.


----------



## #4s (Mar 17, 2011)

Great looking knife, I really like the Damascus.


----------



## DROP POINT (Mar 17, 2011)

Great looking knife Hank! The combination of materials are awesome.Nice work on a beautiful knife.

Davin


----------



## Shug (Mar 17, 2011)

That is SWEET! Love the colors. If you don't mind my asking what does a knife like that cost


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice, clean look


----------



## bristol_bound (Mar 18, 2011)

That is Just Beautiful. The turquoise and copper is stunning and that amber stag looks on fire. Great lines, Just a Beautiful Blade Sir!!!


----------



## godogs57 (Mar 18, 2011)

Shug, that knife went for $300 to the first person that laid eyes on her.


----------



## Shug (Mar 18, 2011)

I could see why, That sir was one pretty blade


----------



## wyntrout (Dec 31, 2012)

That is the most beautiful knife that I've ever seen. Someone posted that picture on Kahrtalk a year or so ago when we were discussing knives, and we all admired and praised it. I just did a quick search and found these knives that looked like they were made by the same craftsman. I finally found this one. Your work is just unbelievably beautiful! This has to be one of your best... the colors and everything go together so well. It reminds me of volcanoes in Hawaii. I've been going through your posts and enjoying the pictures. Keep up the good work... and the great pictures.

Wynn
aka wyntrout on kahrtalk.com


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good Lord....figured this thread was dead. So Wyntrout, what is Kahrtalk? Send me a link....


----------



## wyntrout (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, I don't remember your name, but I remember seeing it as I looked through your posts for pictures of your knives.

Kahrtalk.com:   http://kahrtalk.com/

It's a Kahr Arms supported site where we chat and discuss anything to do with Kahr pistols... as well as Thompson Arms, Magnum Research, and just about any other non-affiliated manufacturers' firearms. Kahr Arms makes concealed carry pistols and I've accumulated 7 of them with only one duplicate, a P380 for my wife... which she still has yet to fire... since April!

We discussed knives one day and someone posted that beautiful knife and it just impressed me so that I always think about it and how strikingly beautiful it is. The colors just remind me of volcanic lava flow in Hawaii.

We have a pretty good group of people there and it's a great community. I'm one of the more talkative members, but there are a few that do quite a bit more, and one has his post count reduced ever so often because he doesn't like the posts tallied like that. I spend way too much time there and am very opinionated. I try to help out as much as I can with others' problems and steer them in the correct direction to learn how to use and care for their Kahrs. I've learned a lot and can help sometimes, but I'm still learning as I go.
For the most part, we are advocates of concealed carry and self-protection training and preparation.

This is a picture of some of my Kahrs and my carry rig in an EDC thread... Every Day Carry.

P380
PM45 Mag-na-ported P40
PM9 in Cross Breed Horsehide Mini Tuck and Looper Kydex-reinforced belt. Mag holders by Tactical Kydex. Knife is Gerber FAST Draw & PowerTac Cadet Tactical Light.







Wynn


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 1, 2013)

Very nice knife. I like the h handle a lot!


----------



## koakid (Jan 1, 2013)

Very sweet


----------

